# El Cid vs Wyndham ponts?



## IoneKatz (Jul 25, 2012)

I am finishing the purchase of 300,000 El cid Vacation points (for 2,500). The maint fee is a bit over 1,000.00. 

Now that this is all almost complete the broker sent me this email .. 
"Why do you like the points at El Cid?  I can also get you 300k points at a Wyndham US property in which you can exchange into El Cid with no issues.  It just sounds like too many stipulations and fees for the same points you can get here in the U.S."

So, is he right or is he just trying to get me to change/stop my sale for another reason?   

I was under the impression El Cid was part of Wyndam.  Are El Cid harder to use or have higher maint fees just because they are attached to El Cid. IS Wyndam really cheaper.
My sister has El Cid and I swear knows nothing.  But I though buying El Cid would make it easier for me to join her at her El Cid in the future. 
Thank you for any insight.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 25, 2012)

There are a few here that know more but I thought that El CID were RTU (right to use) points that expire.

For some that may be a benefit but they are not deeded and eventually usage expires.

I also can not comment on trading into El CID, I have only tried Cozumel, and it was moderately difficult.  It was ok if you were flexible, but the cozumel resort is not that large.


----------



## flexible (Jul 25, 2012)

I will TRY to replace this POST with screen shots from the El Cid Vacation Club book that EXPLAINS the ECVC program soon. thanks 
flexible


----------



## IoneKatz (Jul 25, 2012)

I would love to chat with you. I am in central time and for the next 3 nights after work I am attending something.  Perhaps during the day,  is that good for you? I have your number from your website . Would you like me to call you? And what time and day would be best? Thank you so much for responding.


----------



## flexible (Jul 25, 2012)

IoneKatz said:


> I would love to chat with you. I am in central time and for the next 3 nights after work I am attending something.  Perhaps during the day,  is that good for you? I have your number from your website . Would you like me to call you? And what time and day would be best? Thank you so much for responding.



deleted by flexible


----------



## ronparise (Jul 25, 2012)

El Cid is its own timeshare system with points that can be used at the various resorts in the el cid system. As an El Cid owner Flexible is the one to ask about how the El Cid system works  

however be aware that 

El Cid is also  a Wyndham affiliate. There are some El Cid contracts with Wyndhan points associated with them and Wyndham points owners can use their points to make reservations at El Cid. I know if you have wyndham points based on an elcid contract or deed the points can be used at all the Wyndham resorts, What I dont know is how many units at El Cid are available for Wyndham points owners


----------



## flexible (Jul 25, 2012)

See earlier post in this thread. I will TRY to REPLACE my earlier comments with scanned images of the El Cid Vacation Club book soon.
Thanks
flexible


----------



## flexible (Jul 25, 2012)

deleted by flexible


----------



## ronparise (Jul 25, 2012)

Wyndham has a long and storied history, and not necessary to repeat here, Its enough to say that a lot of wyndham points contracts began life as Fairfield

And I think you are exactly right, The number of EL Cid units available to me and the other Wyndham points owners is limited at 3 out of the 4 resorts. The other one,  El Cid La Ceiba, Beach Hotel,  is very limited.   In Wyndham speak, limited means something between 10 and 50 reservations in any one week and very limited means under 10.  It looks like I could make a reservation at any of the four at any time this fall, winter and into next spring.

From where I sit there is no reason to own at El Cid,  unless the maintenance fees are much cheaper than Wyndhams.  I can make a reservation there if I want to, with my Wyndham points...I thing the ops salesman may be right.

You may see it differently if this is where you want to vacation all the time


----------



## am1 (Jul 25, 2012)

MF's are less if you own Fairfield EL Cid Contracts.  Get access to all Wyndhams and the 3 el cids in Mzt and the 1 in Couzmel.  No prestige rooms.  

If you own ECVC points you get access to all EL Cid timeshares including, Spain England and Cancun.  In theory also the new development in Baja if it gets completed.  Access to a limited number of Wyndham properties.


----------



## flexible (Jul 26, 2012)

am1 said:


> MF's are less if you own Fairfield EL Cid Contracts.  Get access to all Wyndhams and the 3 el cids in Mzt and the 1 in Couzmel.  No prestige rooms.
> 
> If you own ECVC points you get access to all EL Cid timeshares including, Spain England and Cancun.  In theory also the new development in Baja if it gets completed.  Access to a limited number of Wyndham properties.



Hello am1,

*PLEASE
I hope this comment is NOT misunderstood. *

*Do you have your statement IN WRITING? re:* "_*In theory also the new development in Baja if it gets completed." *_

And "*THE THEORY* you refer to would that be *using points (ECVC/Wyndham/whatever) in Baja, MX.?*
Did you you HEAR someone say this. If so, was the comment made by an employee of El Cid Resorts in Mexico? Or just a passing comment you overhead in a jacuzzi at a resort?

*We HAVE NO EXPECTATION of the right to use our ECVC at the ECVC resort planned in Baja.* We plan to drive through Baja to MZT->Cancun this season mostly because we want to see EXACTLY where the LAND ECVC owns is located and discuss the project plans. We want to figure out how or IF the resort planned might meet our "long term care plan." Baja California is an easier airline flight from our home in Northern California. Puerto Moreles Presige Units are currently our favorite "winter home" type of unit but it requires a CHANGE of PLANES to get there. My husband had a private plane for 25 years and flew from our tiny town/airport to Mexico, Canada or elsewhere in the U.S. But he could no longer pass his annual medical examination to retain the right to fly so he sold his plane in 2005. But we MIGHT be able to find a local private plane pilot/owner to take us from an airport 12 miles from us to Baja for a barter to use some of our ECVC or other contract. Of course, we would pay gas for the plane. But fying Northern California to Cancun/Playa del Carmen airport is more of a hassle.

 Were were told "The decision as to WHETHER you will be able to use your ECVC contract at the new ECVC resort in Baja has not been made." We were told this on 9 Dec 2010 when we paid an additional $53,900 which our brought our contract equity up to US $365,901.00.


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 26, 2012)

By the way, FYI, we used to be El Cid owners, and last year they were accepting deedbacks.  We've given our points back to them.


----------



## IoneKatz (Jul 27, 2012)

*No prestige rooms ?*



am1 said:


> MF's are less if you own Fairfield EL Cid Contracts.  Get access to all Wyndhams and the 3 el cids in Mzt and the 1 in Couzmel.  No prestige rooms.
> 
> If you own ECVC points you get access to all EL Cid timeshares including, Spain England and Cancun.  In theory also the new development in Baja if it gets completed.  Access to a limited number of Wyndham properties.



Question please... By 'No Prestige Rooms' do you mean I might not be able to do the VIP or Platinum rooms or something different. (Thank you for your input).


----------



## IoneKatz (Aug 1, 2012)

*El Cid vs Wyndam Points*



IoneKatz said:


> I am finishing the purchase of 300,000 El cid Vacation points (for 2,500). The maint fee is a bit over 1,000.00.
> 
> Now that this is all almost complete the broker sent me this email ..
> "Why do you like the points at El Cid?  I can also get you 300k points at a Wyndham US property in which you can exchange into El Cid with no issues.  It just sounds like too many stipulations and fees for the same points you can get here in the U.S."
> ...



I was told these are RTU till 2025, 300,000 points. One can roll over to next year for a 15.00 fee to double points so you have a big pile to use or you may convert to RCI weeks for free (or, and here is where I need the advice of someone who knows the EL Cid deal, other ??) and points can be used at El Cid resort or El Cid cruises .. ?)  Heck I don't know.  I have found it so hard to do my homework. It all just seems like a big secret. I am SO thankful for this website. Thank you thank you thank you all!


----------



## IoneKatz (Aug 1, 2012)

*El Cid vs Wyndam points*



ace2000 said:


> By the way, FYI, we used to be El Cid owners, and last year they were accepting deedbacks.  We've given our points back to them.



So are you saying maybe don't buy El Cid?


----------



## am1 (Aug 1, 2012)

I will try to respond to what I can.  

October 2011 went on a sales tour as part of a package (two free all inclusive bracelets for the week) at the resort in Puerto Morales.  Great resort but the all inclusive mandatory would increase the cost a lot.  I like the EL Moro better in Mazatlan.  24 hours of all inclusive and then a few days in the room and around town.  

During the sales tour they were presenting the new resort complex in Baja.  If we bought new points we would receive access for sure.  Not sure if we do not buy new points.  They did make a point of saying no access to the Millionaire part of the Puerto Morales resort.

Wyndham points cannot book prestige (presidential) units nor any units in Puerto Morales or Europe.  Even Wyndham points from an El Cid resort.  Although I believe you can cancel the Wyndham and go back to ECVC points.  

Yes El Cis is taking deedbacks.  I  am just a lowly regular VIP but chose to keep the timeshare.  

I have never checked availability of Wyndham resorts through ECVC.  IF cancellations are made within a certain time of check in a percentage of points is forfeited. This increases a few times as the time gets near.  Deposits to RCI do not trade well.  The exception seems to be if you want a small unit size in a none peak time close to check in but it is not offered for last call.  There could be more but this is what I am familiar with.  EL CID handles the RCI stuff themselves.  No online account for ECVC or the associated RCI.  Not able to deposit into another RCI account you may have.  Thankfully I can research resorts using my Wyndham RCI account and check availability.  For upgrades it is to the next unit size, if available.  A big difference from Wyndham.   

Id suggest if you have that much equity in ECVC you should not buy anymore no matter what they promise.  Your free wristbands is probably as good as it gets.


----------



## ace2000 (Aug 1, 2012)

IoneKatz said:


> So are you saying maybe don't buy El Cid?



No, I'd recommend them.  It's a great system if you want to travel to Mexico.  I just had to downsize my timeshare portfolio.


----------



## steven89 (Feb 16, 2016)

I'd like to purchase additional El Cid points, but dont want to purchase them directly from El Cit. Would you suggest buying resale El Cid points to add to a current account with them.  Does El Cid allow this this and is there anything to be aware of.  It looks like points can be purchased fairly inexpensively on the resale market, but I'm concerned with how El Cid treats them, and how it affects the monthly maintenance.
Thanks


----------



## puppymommo (Feb 16, 2016)

I've owned a small (77k) points Wyndham (then Fairfield) Ed Cid contract for about 15 years. It was the first timeshare I ever bought and I chose El Cid because of the RTU expiration. I figured if I hated it, it would eventually go away. That was my exit strategy. I have never stayed at any resort in Mexico and my points have worked as Wyndham points anywhere I have stayed. I did find that 77k points were too little so I added some more, again resale.


----------

